# Tigers Swing Faults



## Swingmaster (Jan 17, 2007)

I've posted a frame-by-frame analysis of Tigers swing faults, including the changes in his swing under Hank Haney, at

http://www.theefficientgolfer.com/tiger-woods-analysis.html

Robert Prichard


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, but is there such thing as a faulty swing? No doubt Tiger is wasting soome power in his swing...but who doesn't? I try to maximize my power by using my feet, knees, hips and shoulders...as long as it works, is it really faulty??


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Well, as long as the club is square at impact, the ball is struck flush and the club is accelerating, it really doesn't matter what happens before or after, does it?

Certainly, one of the oddest swings in golf is/was Lee Trevino's. It's been referred to as the "Anti-hook assembly" and is certainly something that should not be taught to anyone, yet it worked for him.

Besides, when one wins 12 Majors and amasses over $600 million in career earnings and endorsements, I don't know that I would be looking to find fault.



-JP


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Wooo step by step frames of the worlds number 1... and wow what a chnage he has made certainly he looks a lot more flat at the top of the backswing now than he used to...


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


Ok, I'll play.


In my opinion, a flatter swing is more reliable and more conducive to an inside-out swingpath. A flatter swing is also a result of age or bulk wherein establishing a vertical left arm, (a staple of the upright swing), gets harder to do as one ages, gains weight, or builds muscle mass as so many pro's are doing these days.

A flatter swing uses the large muscles of the body and as long as one can turn their back to the target, it really doesn't matter where the arms are because they play even less of a role in creating power. With an upright swing, the vertical left arm produces extension and a greater swing arc because the larger muscles are used to a lesser extent and the overall arc of a swing must be larger.

I think a flatter swing is much more repeatable and much more natural. Few players, (Nicklaus and Miller come to mind), have actually benefitted from a very upright swing.

Most of the best ballstrikers have a flatter swing plane because of its natural inside-out path. And because they're using the big muscles of the body, there's no need to "reach for the sky" as they say which, in my opinion, can really screw up an otherwise sound swing.

A flatter swing is less athletic and will last for years while an upright swing requires more maintenance and suppleness.



-JP


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, my swingpane is definently flat.. I use my whole body in my swing.


----------



## CallawayKid4 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats some good stuff.Thanks for posting!


----------

